# Trying to kill eggs experiment...



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Trying to kill eggs experiment...

Step 1. Remove 8 eggs from broody after 1 week incubation.
Step 2. Place eggs on kitchen counter.
Step 3. Leave eggs alone for one week.
Step 4. Place eggs in killerbator (Janoel 48)
Step 5. Open killer bator several times every day.
Step 6. Forget to turn eggs.
Step 7. Don't add water and see where humidity ends up.
Step 8. Wait until eggs pip externally, then raise humidity to 50%
Step 9. Keep opening killerbator 5-10 times a day.


Experiment failed, lol. Seven chicks fluffed, one externally pipped. 

All joking aside, I wish I had this sort of luck with peafowl. 

-Kathy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even though you went miles beyond what others have experienced, you've proved what I've been saying for years. It takes more than an hour of no power to kill the embryo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Reminds me of getting eggs one time. One was really bad. Threw it out. Two started sweating in the bator. Threw them out. Then on day 5 decided to toss them all. Put them in a plastic bag, swung the bag a few times , bashing it, to break the eggs and put them out in the garbage can. 50 ' s over night. The seller convinced me to put the good ones back. Turns out 6 had growth, and ended up hatching very nicely.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's amazing what they will survive isn't it? The week pre-incubated is crazy bough!

I put turkey eggs in the fridge for 2-3 weeks (depending on when they were laid). All 6 incubated, 2 hatched. 
I store my hatching eggs in a basket for 2 weeks, wash them before setting, then turn my eggs once a day (usually, if I don't forget), never add water to the incubator or the hatcher, and never lockdown. 98-100% hatch rates on them everytime. 
....as long as you don't count bantams, oh I hate hatching bantams, I'm like 60% on those though it's 98-100% going into lockdown. They just don't pip the buggers.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I was having amazing luck and I do terrible turning and whatnot.... These last two batches were miserable. The first one a bad egg exploded in there, I think giving most the other eggs a bacterial infection. Of around 200 only 45 hatched. This last hatch was even worse. 235 developing on day ten. Twenty nine hatched. I popped them open and it looks like most died 4 or so days before hatching when we had a heat wave and our AC couldn't keep up. Our incubator does really well in winter keeping warm and apparently terrible in summer because it doesn't cool down! We've put it in the basement hoping the cooler temps down there will keep it stable. SIGH.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Even though you went miles beyond what others have experienced, you've proved what I've been saying for years. It takes more than an hour of no power to kill the embryo.


Quite right!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I was having amazing luck and I do terrible turning and whatnot.... These last two batches were miserable. The first one a bad egg exploded in there, I think giving most the other eggs a bacterial infection. Of around 200 only 45 hatched. This last hatch was even worse. 235 developing on day ten. Twenty nine hatched. I popped them open and it looks like most died 4 or so days before hatching when we had a heat wave and our AC couldn't keep up. Our incubator does really well in winter keeping warm and apparently terrible in summer because it doesn't cool down! We've put it in the basement hoping the cooler temps down there will keep it stable. SIGH.


My percentages with pea eggs is about that.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Update - All eight hatched unassisted with humidity at 50% *and* with me opening the incubator every hour or two.


----------



## mendor (Mar 11, 2017)

I was just going to ask about ordering eggs in the mail and If they would have trouble surviving. But I guess you answered that question. Thanks for the humorous way you did it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Mendor! I've had everything from one egg hatch to all 12. Maybe it depends on who the postman was that week.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

YES. The postman plays a big part in that! I swear never write "fragile" on the box - you will receive soup. Last batch of eggs I sold I was asked to write fragile against my better judgement. It came back to me three weeks later.... whole box obliterated, wrapped in plastic, returned in a biohazard container.... I think someone ran over it with the mail truck. Seriously, NEVER seen a box in that bad shape! All the eggs were not just cracked but in pieces, the yolks having long since oozed out... (and they were packed in specialty egg shipping foam!!)










But don't let me discourage you. I have hatched lots of mailed eggs. Funny enough I did the best with the Seramas which I were told would be the fussiest!! But there you go.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

mendor said:


> I was just going to ask about ordering eggs in the mail and If they would have trouble surviving. But I guess you answered that question. Thanks for the humorous way you did it.


Welcome the Chicken Forum, and thanks for seeing and appreciating the humor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never write fragile. I write "Live chick embryos". Hopefully it will make them feel more like a murderer.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

This person disgusts me why would you do that


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are really sick people out there.


----------

